# lennox circuit board



## wayne1178 (May 25, 2011)

I am working on a split system. The contactor, cap, breaker, sub panel, all checks out good. I have no indicator lights, that indicates a power problem. How do I check the circuit board? or any recommendations:furious:?


----------



## cascadehvac (Apr 27, 2011)

did you verify power at the unit? if the power is to unit and you have no indicator lights, i would check xformer next. if that is suppying 24 volts to board, then the on board fuse or board must be bad


----------



## NoTime (Aug 11, 2009)

What are you working on? M/N Looks like A/C or H/P. Do you have 24V?


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

do you have proper line voltage did you look at the back of the circuit board for burn marks?


----------

